# Time to Man Up



## Dtownry (Mar 9, 2013)

I love this guy.

*Time to Man Up*

I’m going to have to give you some Tough Lust here (no lube or spit). First, I need for you to re-read this article, especially this part:

“Where performance and kicking ass are more important than how you look. Where people eat to live, not live to eat. Where trucks are pushed and sleds are pulled. Where reps and weight are counted, calories are not. Where running isn’t “cardio, it’s part of training and if you’re going to walk for your conditioning you best have something on your back or in your hands”

You admit that you are not strong enough (many of us feel this way but understand that it is an ongoing process and that THIS process is important). But please DO NOT be that guy who talks about where he holds his fat or how his legs or “obliques” are fattier than they should be. Where has our gender gone?

What I would prescribe for you is to get rid of all these silly, pathetic and disgusting notions of what you think a man should look like and start over. I’m going to give everyone a huge hint here: no one gives a shit what you look like. Now I’m not saying being a fat slob doesn’t raise some eyebrows in disgust, but if you kick as much ass as possible in the weight room and conditioning field AND start OWNING the fuck out of your given “sport” (you better start competing and making your training count), you will not only LOOK better but you will feel better. People are not attracted to vanity – they are attracted to confidence and passion. No one owns a room by the way they look; it’s how they carry themselves.

There is so much more to this, but PLEASE don’t talk about your love handles. Talk about your passions in life, talk about how you’ve moved boulders, talk about the books you’ve read, talk about the world’s you’ve changed. You have the passion for training, start making this shit count.

I know this is probably way off topic then what you wanted but I’m trying hard to get rid of all this bullshit that is plaguing SO MANY men, young men and boys. So in conclusion, I recommend this:

1. Stretch 2. Lift 3. Sprint

Do this all the time – no bulking, no cutting, no bullshit. Just training for being a motherfucker. Don’t be that guy that takes shirtless photos of himself so other men can drool on them. That shit is a disgrace to every man that has done anything awesome in his life – while they were busy “doing” these shirtless ‘tards were busy trying to look the part. Get off the bench and get on the field.

-Jim Wendler


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd hit it


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 9, 2013)

bare naked truth...


----------



## grind4it (Mar 9, 2013)

The girl at the grocery store that constantly flirts and eye bangs me would call bullshit.....fuck it. I like looking good


----------



## whitelml (Mar 9, 2013)

That post makes me wanna go find the biggest baddest fuckn burger I can get my hands on......


----------



## Cashout (Mar 9, 2013)

$100 bucks says the guy who wrote this is a power lifter.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2013)

Cashout said:


> $100 bucks says the guy who wrote this is a power lifter.



Wendler, author of the 5-3-1 program, agrees with you.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 9, 2013)

Narcissists!  Every one of you!  That's ok, still love you.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 9, 2013)

Wendler got some great points here.  I am a big fan of 5/3/1. I use it quite often.  I think the main thing to remember is that the pussification of the male role is ever present today.  Just be a MAN.  Look at the Men back in the old days, freakin powerhouses. Sliced up because of their rigorous training concepts, not because of wanting to be a Cut Cutie.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 9, 2013)

Bam.... you talkin to me??

Ouch,
Vette


----------



## Cashout (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay, so I just Googled him and 5-3-1.

I'll go ahead and throw it out there. His statements are valid if you actually care about how much weight you can lift for a single rep in and given exercise.

I'm not sure why that would matter to anyone who is not a power lifter. 

As an incendiary and inflammatory response to his words, I'd offer my rebuttal. "You have to show someone how much you can lift. They can see for themselves how good you look any time you walk in the room."

Discuss...


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 9, 2013)

I would agree with the idea that men obsessing about how they look and constantly checking themselves out is not consistent with the classical concept of manliness. I would also agree that a performance or strength-based approach is more consistent with this concept. 

However, times have changed, and I don't have any problem with guys who want to lift to look good and who don't care about their performance as much. 

There are some limitations to this though, I have a problem with guys who don't lift legs, I think everyone should be logging their workouts and trying to gradually increase weight or volume or do something to progress. I also think weightlifting should be used either to build muscle or strength as a pure application, not as cardio or conditioning or whatever else crossfit and bodypump and these things use weight training for. The last one is just my personal philosophy, not a universal. 

Me personally, I want to find a middle ground, I want to look good, look muscular, but I do believe that it's stupid to look all big and muscular and not be able to squat or deadlift weight that's at least respectable. There are a couple guys at my gym who have huge upper bodies and pencil legs, I've never once seen them train legs, pretty sure they use AAS... To me that's incorrect.

And personally, I trim the body hair when it gets bushy, but I don't shave my chest or arms or any other body hair except my nutsack occasionally so it feels good when ladies lick it.


----------



## Chainman (Mar 9, 2013)

Everyone has different goals. I say live and let live. If you want to lift so the chicks dig on you that's great. If you want to move huge amounts of weight, go for it bro. If you are in the gym and you are working hard, you have my respect. If your sitting on your lazy a$$ stuffing your face with crap.....not so much. Cash, you are built like a Greek god, obviously the result of tons of hard work in and out of the gym. Looking at a guy like Jim Wendler or Brandon Lilly, its apparent they have worked hard as well. In my humble opinion, powerlifters and bodybuilders at there core share a simular goal, to push there bodies far beyond what is "normal" or average.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 10, 2013)

Confidence based on "how good you look" is false bravado and confidence based on "how good other people think you look" is insecurity.  Vanity is not becoming of any person.


----------



## ccpro (Mar 11, 2013)

He's right about alot of things I for one do the wrong things to try to get confidance.  I think you can get a degree of confidance from your physical appearance but to own a room it comes from deep inside.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Okay, so I just Googled him and 5-3-1.
> 
> I'll go ahead and throw it out there. His statements are valid if you actually care about how much weight you can lift for a single rep in and given exercise.
> 
> ...



From this particular PL I would say so what.  The concept of me not really caring so much about how I look doesn't matter ever.  But I don't care about showing off how much I can lift either.  I compete against myself and myself only.  I have nobody to show off for. My fiance knows what I'm capable of and my daughter thinks I'm the strongest man in the world.  I've impressed the people I want to impress.

And for the record I get hit on every time I'm grocery shopping 

So I would ask the bodybuilders this. Who are you trying to impress?


----------



## Cashout (Mar 11, 2013)

I would not generalize this to anyone other than myself. I never speak for others but my answer is simple - me.

That is the only person I work to impress. Not my wife, my kids, my parents, or any other person on this planet.

Of course, again, you and I will just agree to disagree on this one since you don't body build and I don't power lift.

Thus, we are parallel lines. 




PillarofBalance said:


> From this particular PL I would say so what.  The concept of me not really caring so much about how I look doesn't matter ever.  But I don't care about showing off how much I can lift either.  I compete against myself and myself only.  I have nobody to show off for. My fiance knows what I'm capable of and my daughter thinks I'm the strongest man in the world.  I've impressed the people I want to impress.
> 
> And for the record I get hit on every time I'm grocery shopping
> 
> So I would ask the bodybuilders this. *Who are you trying to impress?*


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 11, 2013)

I know a lot of women are repulsed by bodybuilder types though I don't know a lot of women who are repulsed by a strong man.  When I see someone that is just totally shredded I think to myself, my God how much time and energy it must take to look like that.  I also think, wow that person must be full of themselves and pretty uptight and for what?   On the other hand when I see someone who is just big and strong I think right on bro let's go have a beer.  That is probably someone I could relate to and would probably actually drink a beer...


----------



## PFM (Mar 11, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> I know a lot of women are repulsed by bodybuilder types though I don't know a lot of women who are repulsed by a strong man.  When I see someone that is just totally shredded I think to myself, my God how much time and energy it must take to look like that.  I also think, wow that person must be full of themselves and pretty uptight and for what?   On the other hand when I see someone who is just big and strong I think right on bro let's go have a beer.  That is probably someone I could relate to and would probably actually drink a beer...



I don't put too much on what some **** says, afterall................look at what has become "acceptable" and even "in fashion" for females to run with and call men. So if their opinion on some ripped up guy or a 320lb Strongman is gross but they date some nappy headed, pants down, gold teeth idiot or some Metro fag skinny jeans turd with a rats nest for hair...............I wouldn't put allot on what the average females says or thinks.

I'll tell you this..............makes me love and appreciate my woman for her morals, values and most of all boundaries. It's really the lack of boundaries and what these NASTIES "see nothing wrong with" that is wrecking society and lowering the bar for the next generation.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2013)

Cashout said:


> I would not generalize this to anyone other than myself. I never speak for others but my answer is simple - me.
> 
> That is the only person I work to impress. Not my wife, my kids, my parents, or any other person on this planet.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't even say we disagree. Just preference. As long as we aren't just sitting on our asses all day and doing the best we can in whatever we choose, the go for it. 

Unless your goal is to be the biggest crackhead ever. That's a stupid goal.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 11, 2013)

Crack is Whack POB.... geez.

Well, like cashout I am really striving to achieve something that is in my head for ME.  If I want to trim my abs, add to my delts or whatever I need to do it's for me. That is what this sport is all about for me. I honestly cannot tell you what any of my max lifts are anymore. I know what my PRs were... and I know I was bigger and stronger a few years ago as a PL... but I swear to you, I wouldn't trade anything for the way women look at you at the beach or pool when the shirt comes off, the abs pop out and the  oils is glistening. 

Now, having done both, I will say that IMO the greater discipline is in BB and the greater purity of the sport in in PL... so, are you a purest or do you want to see if you have incalculable discipline  and a desire to look like a statue of an athlete?

I have the utmost respect for all of us in this sport. There is NO easy part, no time to lay around and not improve and nothing that divides us that isn't surpassed by those things that unite us.

Much Respect,
Vette


This is what I wrote previously about what we have in common:

*"We have discovered a secret that others do not know. We have discovered that we can know ourselves at a level much deeper than the common man is aware. We have learned that true strength is achieved when the mind- not the body- sets the limits. We have learned that if we can master our mind we can master anything. We have learned that if we can master discipline, self motivation and sacrifice, there are no limits that we cannot exceed in the everyday workings of our lives."*


----------

